# Brauch dringend euren Rat! Tränen in den Augen..



## Kor74 (23. April 2019)

Hallo MTB-Kollegen,
habe sehr massiv probleme mit tränenden Augen. Leider ist es so schlimm dieses Jahr das ich  nicht mehr klar sehen kann und es brennt im ganzen Gesicht.
Könnt Ihr mir eine windichte Brille empfehlen oder besser ein Google wo nicht so gross geschnitten ist. Momentan benutze ich die Jawbone von Oakley aber das kann man vergessen.
Ich fahre X-Country und Enduro. Ein Fullface Helm trage ich nicht.
Wäre dankbar für eure Tips.
schöne Grüsse


----------



## Florent29 (23. April 2019)

Ähm...Kollege...du hast Heuschnupfen! Da helfen Tabletten oder eine Desensibilisierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kor74 (23. April 2019)

Jo hab heuschnupfen. Aber so schlimm wie jetzt war es Nie.
Schlucke schon pillen und nehme Augentropfen. Moemtan tränt mir der linke Auge auch so wahrend ich tippe.
Ja weiss ich muss zum Arzt aber brauch was um meine Augen zu schützen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Ähm...Kollege...du hast Heuschnupfen! Da helfen Tabletten oder eine Desensibilisierung.




Da helfen keine Pillen, und auch keine Brillen.


----------



## Florent29 (23. April 2019)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Jo hab heuschnupfen. Aber so schlimm wie jetzt war es Nie.



No shit Sherlock! Das liegt an den aggressiven Birkenpollen dieses Jahr. Steht überall in der Presse. Sollte aber bald vorbei sein...es sei denn du hast auch Gräser, dann viel Spaß diesen Sommer...

Die Goggles von Oakley bauen zB nicht so riesig...oder du nimmst so ein Mittelding, zB von adidas: https://www.adidassporteyewear.com/de-de/tycane-pro-outdoor-energy-mattlst-bluelight-l


----------



## Ahija (23. April 2019)

Bei dem Threadtitel hab ich erst gedacht, er hät sich sein Gerät im Lykra eingeklemmt und hat deshalb Tränen in den Augen.

Ernsthaft.. geh zum Arzt.


----------



## Kor74 (24. April 2019)

Jo hab auch Gräser Allergie. Morgens Rotzerei ohne Ende. So schlimm waren meine Augen nie. Gud ich gehen zum Doc. Hoffe er kann mir was gescheites verschreiben. Auch beim kalten Wetter Tränen Sie.


----------



## avant (24. April 2019)

Drei Tipps bei Heuschnupfen:
- mehrfach täglich Nasenspülungen mit Wasser
- Haare täglich gut waschen
- Mal vegetarische Ernährung testen

Hilft bei mir recht gut seit 1981 ohne Medis ...


----------



## Ahija (24. April 2019)

avant schrieb:


> - Mal vegetarische Ernährung testen


Wie soll das bei äußeren Einwirkungen durch Pollen helfen?

Ich muss mir jetzt die Tage wieder einen Inhalator kaufen. Mir schlägt der Schiss auf die Brust, aka ich kann nicht tief einatmen. Das ist dann gerade im zügigen Uphill immer ein Trauerspiel der Schnappatmung


----------



## cxfahrer (24. April 2019)

Kann man nicht mit Atemmaske fahren?
Für mich ist Autofahren sehr entspannend, da es einen Aktivkohle-Pollenfilter hat. Geht sowas nicht auch als Maske?


----------



## avant (24. April 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Wie soll das bei äußeren Einwirkungen durch Pollen helfen?


Es hilft nicht bei der äußeren Einwirkung, sondern bei der allergischen Reaktion. Einfach mal testen - kostet ja nix ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florent29 (24. April 2019)

Desensibilisieren lassen. Dauert zwar ewig, aber dann ist man's los.

Für mich ist die Pollensaison in ein paar Tagen beendet, wenn der Regen die letzten Birkenpollen aus der Luft holt.


----------



## everywhere.local (24. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Desensibilisieren lassen. Dauert zwar ewig, aber dann ist man's los.


Mach ich gerade gegen Hausstaub. Super easy. Jeden Tag ne Tablette unter die Zunge, in 2 min aufgelöst, feddich.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (24. April 2019)

Entweder Du packst die Keule aus (Desensibilisierung, Dauernadeln, Akupunktur) oder..naja, als ernstgemeinter Tip von mir: Lern da mit umzugehen.

Augen tränen? na und?
Nicht mit den Händen in die Augen kommen, regelmäßig Nasenspülungen.

Als wirksam hat sich bei mir das Heuschnupfenmittel "DHU -Deutsche Homöopathie Union" erwiesen. Da es homöopathisch ist, kann man sich vor Fahrtantritt auch mal gezielt mit vollballern, hilft sehr gut.

Meine Augen tränen beim Fahren auch ständig (zu schnell, zu kalt, zu wasweißich) - inzwischen kann ich gut damit umgehen, so dass ich fast nur noch ohne Goggle fahr.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## urban_overload (24. April 2019)

Ahija schrieb:


> Wie soll das bei äußeren Einwirkungen durch Pollen helfen?


Stichwort Kreuzreaktion.

Ad Topic: Ich bin auch Allergiker, na und? Ich baller mich eben mit Desloratadin voll, hab beim Biken immer einen Asthmaspray für den Notfall (der zum Glück nie eintritt) und einen Salzwassernasenspray dabei. Handeln, nicht heulen.


----------



## Kor74 (24. April 2019)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Entweder Du packst die Keule aus (Desensibilisierung, Dauernadeln, Akupunktur) oder..naja, als ernstgemeinter Tip von mir: Lern da mit umzugehen.
> 
> Augen tränen? na und?
> Nicht mit den Händen in die Augen kommen, regelmäßig Nasenspülungen.
> ...


----------



## Kor74 (24. April 2019)

Danke für den Tip. ich wird es mir holen. 
Will erst mA wissen was Warum linke andauernd am tränt. Gibs von dem selben Mittel auch was für die Nase?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (24. April 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> ...es sei denn du hast auch Gräser, dann viel Spaß diesen Sommer...


Danke für die Erinnerung 

Aber Birke geht ja meist einher mit Gräsern...dieses Jahr ist es die Hölle bei mir, und am Wochenende kam ich ums Rasenmähen nicht mehr rum. Töchterchen hatte Spaß, hab sie zu meiner persönlichen Taschentuch, Augentropfen, Nasenspray und Nasenspülungsassistentin gemacht. Tabletten meide ich.


----------



## 2wheelfun (25. April 2019)

Kann man testen (bzw sich in der Apotheke beraten lassen) zB...

• Cetirizin als Tablette
• Livocab, Nasenspray und Augentropfen, einzeln oder als Kombipackung
...natürlich gibts noch mehr

Relative normale Goggle (-größe) wäre SCOTT Hustle.
Aktuelles Modell mit sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Zubehöroptionen.
Einzelgläser, Doppelscheiben, mit Roll-Off, getönt, verspiegelt, Pins für Reißgläser.
Ob ´ne Goggle bei der Thematik hilft? hmm...


----------



## Ahija (26. April 2019)

freestylezz schrieb:


> • Cetirizin als Tablette


Allerdings am Vorabend einzunehmen, da die wirklich müde machen. Ich hab sonst überhaupt keine Probleme mit müde machenden Arzneimitteln, Cetirizin merke ich allerdings deutlich. Genauso gut merke ich auch die Wirkung. Nehme ich seit 3 Jahren in meiner Allergiephase und bin glücklich damit.


----------



## homerjay (26. April 2019)

Ich kriege vom Arzt immer Dymista Nasenspray verschrieben, an den allermeisten Tagen reicht das. Wenn es ganz schlimm wird, nehme ich noch Ebastin, macht mich weniger müde als Cetririzin. Gegen Augenbrennen helfen eigentlich die Euphrasia-Augentropfen aus der Apotheke ganz gut.

Edit: Achja, Nasenspülen, so oft es geht, und vor dem Schlafengehen Duschen und Haarewaschen.


----------



## gili89 (26. April 2019)

avant schrieb:


> - Mal vegetarische Ernährung testen



jep, hat bei mir auch (massiv) geholfen.


----------



## roliK (26. April 2019)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Als wirksam hat sich bei mir das Heuschnupfenmittel "DHU -Deutsche Homöopathie Union" erwiesen. Da es homöopathisch ist, kann man sich vor Fahrtantritt auch mal gezielt mit vollballern, hilft sehr gut.


Man kann sich vor allem deshalb damit vollballern, weil in homöopathischen Mitteln null komma garkein Wirkstoff enthalten ist.


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. April 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Man kann sich vor allem deshalb damit vollballern, weil in homöopathischen Mitteln null komma garkein Wirkstoff enthalten ist.


Ich empfehle Zuckerkügelchen


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (26. April 2019)

Bei mir hilfts, so what


----------



## gili89 (26. April 2019)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Bei mir hilfts, so what



Placebo, so what


----------



## PamA2013 (26. April 2019)

???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PamA2013 (26. April 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Man kann sich vor allem deshalb damit vollballern, weil in homöopathischen Mitteln null komma garkein Wirkstoff enthalten ist.


Ich finde es immer ein bisschen lustig wie vehement auf Homöopathie rumgehackt wird. Ich finde das Risiko 10€ für ein möglicherweise Wirkstoffloses Medikament auszugeben ist so verschwindend gering, dass selbst wenn es nur bei 0,1% der menschen hilft und auch nur wenn es Placebo ist mich das dennoch nicht davon abhalten würde es auszuprobieren.
Wie gesagt das Schlimmste das passieren kann ist das man 10 euro für Schwachsinn ausgegeben hat. Wissenschaftlichkeit hin oder her.


----------



## roliK (26. April 2019)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> möglicherweise Wirkstoffloses Medikament


Ja, eventuell findet sich je nach "Potenzierung" ja das eine oder andere Molekül des angegebenen Stoffes in dem Flascherl.


----------



## PamA2013 (26. April 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Ja, eventuell findet sich je nach "Potenzierung" ja das eine oder andere Molekül des angegebenen Stoffes in dem Flascherl.


Ist ja egal, und wenn es nur Berliner Luft in Flaschen ist, wenn danach jemand das Gefül hat seine Beschwerden seien gelindert ist 10€ ein geringer Preis. Und niemand kommt zu schaden.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2019)

Augentropfen kann ich Pollicrom empfehlen, dazu morgens je Nasenloch 2 Sprühstöße Mometason... Lorano, Cetericin und Konsorten helfen mir seit paar Jahren irgendwie gar nicht mehr...


----------



## seven21 (26. April 2019)

Ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, bei meiner Frau hat Akupunktur wahre Wunder bewirkt. Sie hatte 20 Jahre lang Tabletten geschluckt und dann auf einen Tipp hin es mal mit Akupunktur versucht. 2 Sitzungen und weg war das Problem für das komplette Jahr!


----------



## Basti138 (26. April 2019)

Hab das Problem auch seit Jahren, mir ist das wurscht.
Haare waschen hilft. Augen spülen hilft auch. Und nicht mit den Fingern die Pollen in die Augen reiben.

Nasensprays sind der letzte Rotz, wenn du das einmal nimmst, brauchste das stündlich.


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Nasensprays sind der letzte Rotz, wenn du das einmal nimmst, brauchste das stündlich.


Mometason eben nämlich nicht, sondern wirklich nur morgens die 2 Sprühstöße je Loch... Was Ratiopharm Nasenspray, Nasic und wie die ganzen hauptsächlich abschwellenden Sprays alle heißen angeht gebe ich Dir jedoch recht


----------



## Basti138 (26. April 2019)

> Mometason eben nämlich nicht


jaja, ist klar

Hatte mal ne ganze Schublade voll, jedes Mittel wurde mir empfohlen "Aber DAS bringt wirklich was, das musst du probieren".
Ich hab die Schublade eines Tages über dem Mülleimer umgedreht.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. April 2019)

homerjay schrieb:


> Ich kriege vom Arzt immer Dymista Nasenspray verschrieben, an den allermeisten Tagen reicht das. Wenn es ganz schlimm wird, nehme ich noch Ebastin, macht mich weniger müde als Cetririzin. Gegen Augenbrennen helfen eigentlich die Euphrasia-Augentropfen aus der Apotheke ganz gut.
> 
> Edit: Achja, Nasenspülen, so oft es geht, und vor dem Schlafengehen Duschen und Haarewaschen.


Ebastel (ebastin) gleiche Erfahrung. 
Damit komme ich gut über die Runde (Birke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (26. April 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Nasensprays sind der letzte Rotz


Das mag für "klassische" Nasensprays stimmen, nicht für die von mir empfohlenen Salzwassernasenspray. Das ist nichts anderes als Salzwasser, spülen einfach nur die Nase durch. Mir hilft das in der Allergiesaison (also März bis Oktober) ungemein.


----------



## Basti138 (26. April 2019)

> Das mag für "klassische" Nasensprays stimmen, nicht für die von mir empfohlenen Salzwassernasenspray


Genau den Satz hab ich 1000 mal gehört.

Mir tränen die Augen, sind knallrot, ich spüle damit die Nase durch, dannach brennt Nase und Augen.
Abgesehen davon, das ich das Zeug als extrem eklig empfinde.
Habs weggeschmissen, weils bei mir nichts bewirkt hat.


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. April 2019)

PamA2013 schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer ein bisschen lustig wie vehement auf Homöopathie rumgehackt wird. Ich finde das Risiko 10€ für ein möglicherweise Wirkstoffloses Medikament auszugeben ist so verschwindend gering, dass selbst wenn es nur bei 0,1% der menschen hilft und auch nur wenn es Placebo ist mich das dennoch nicht davon abhalten würde es auszuprobieren.


Warum füllst du dir nicht einfach etwas Leitungswasser in eine Flasche ab, schreibst Medikament drauf und nimmst jeden Tag 10 Tropfen auf einem Löffel?
Zack, 10€ gespart, die du in Biketeile investieren kannst.


----------



## ulles (26. April 2019)

Da kuckst du in die gute alte Rentner-Bravo:

https://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Me...elastin-antiallerg.-Augentropfen-3932773.html

Vividrin ist genau für dein Problem gemacht, aber wie der Name schon beinhaltet, nur im akuten Fall anzuwenden. 
Homöopathische Eigenblutbehandlung in Kombination mit Ohrakkupunktur beim Arzt zu Beginn der Saison hilft bei mir wie irre, Augenbrennen kann trotzdem auftreten. Dann nehme ich eben diese Augentropfen un gut is


----------



## Jaerrit (26. April 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> jaja, ist klar
> 
> Hatte mal ne ganze Schublade voll, jedes Mittel wurde mir empfohlen "Aber DAS bringt wirklich was, das musst du probieren".
> Ich hab die Schublade eines Tages über dem Mülleimer umgedreht.



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber deine sehr pauschale Sichtweise mag auf Dich zu 110% zutreffen, anderen finden die Tipps zu Nasensprays evtl. hilfreich. Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich von der Pharmaindustrie bezahlt werde um hier Werbung zu machen, sondern weil ich den Eindruck habe, dass mir das von einem Facharzt verordnete Medikament hilft  Auch wenn ich deine sonstigen Beiträge (Stichwort „reinfotzen“) sehr schätze, hier kommt es mir vor, als wenn Du hier erstmal gegen jeden schießt der das Wort Nasenspray verwendet


----------



## Basti138 (26. April 2019)

Bin halt frustriert, jedesmal ne neue Empfehlung und jedes Mal dannach die Enttäuschung 

Bei mir ist auch grad Hochsaison.
Komischerweise fehlt mir beim biken selber nichts, aber dannach.
Wenn ich sofort dusche, Haare wasche, Gesicht wasche, gehts. Wenn nicht, ists übel.
25 Mal Niessen, Augen tränen,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (27. April 2019)

roliK schrieb:


> Man kann sich vor allem deshalb damit vollballern, weil in homöopathischen Mitteln null komma garkein Wirkstoff enthalten ist.


Da merkt man Unwissenheit...  Und jemand der keine eigene Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## roliK (27. April 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da merkt man Unwissenheit...  Und jemand der keine eigene Erfahrungen hat.


MEINE Unwissenheit? Haha ... 

Kannst dich zum Anfangen ja mal hier einlesen: https://www.psiram.com/de/index.php/Homöopathie
Danach kannst du ja mal versuchen, Beweise irgendwelcher Art für die Wirksamkeit zu finden - gibt sogar Preise dafür zu gewinnen! Komischerweise hat sich den Preis bis jetzt noch niemand abgeholt.

Und wenn das alles nix hilft, würde ich mir einfach so ein Teil ins Wohnzimmer stellen, denn vielleicht hilfts ja bei der Wahrheitsfindung, und es "kommt ja niemand dabei zu Schaden". 
https://www.amazon.de/Oz-Orgonite-Akasha-Orgonit-Sockel-Kupferstangen/dp/B016Z3PO2E/


----------



## Jaerrit (27. April 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Bin halt frustriert, jedesmal ne neue Empfehlung und jedes Mal dannach die Enttäuschung
> 
> Bei mir ist auch grad Hochsaison.
> Komischerweise fehlt mir beim biken selber nichts, aber dannach.
> ...


Geht mir ähnlich, ich hatte im Februar ein Erlebnis, weshalb ich dann halt nochmal zum Arzt bin, der hat mir das Nasenspray verschrieben nachdem er nen Allergietest gemacht hat. Augentropfen hatte ich mir vorher schon auf Empfehlung besorgt, entweder Pollicrom oder die weiter oben schon mal genannten Euphrasia-Tropfen. Früher hatte ich mehr Probleme mit den Augen, inzwischen konzentriert sich das auf Abends, vermutlich weil ich auch leicht gegen Milben/Hausstaub algerisch bin. Muss dann aber trotz Tropfen gegen den Impuls ankämpfen die Augen zu reiben 
Letzten Endes bleibt einem leider nicht viel mehr als ausprobieren übrig, ich werde dieses Jahr jedenfalls auch mit einer Desensibilisierung beginnen in der Hoffnung das es hilft. 
Mein HNO sagte bei Bäumen und Gräsern sei die Erfolgsquote da recht hoch das man danach beschwerdefrei sei, bei Hausstaub hingegen sehr viel geringer. 
Ich habe aber auch den unwissenschaftlichen Verdacht, das sich der Körper alle paar Jahre verändert und man auf einmal Probleme hat, die vorher nicht vorhanden waren, und andere Probleme ohne ersichtliche, wissentliche Änderung des Lebensstils o.ä. verschwinden 
Das das alles nicht zufriedenstellend ist, d‘accord


----------



## Hippenspitze (27. April 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da merkt man Unwissenheit...  Und jemand der keine eigene Erfahrungen hat.


Genialer Thread. Homöopathie bringt nix. Allen über den Müll zu diskutieren ist Zeitverschwendung. Placebo und Nocebo gibt es sogar bei Tieren.

Bei akuten, starken Allergieschüben hilft für eine kurze Zeit Kortison einfach am besten um aus dem Teufelskreis herauszukommen. Bleibt man bei der Anwendung mit Kortison unter der Cushingschwelle ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Nebenwirkungen dieses Hormons im homöopathischen Bereich. Jede Aspirin oder Ibu is nebenwirkungsreicher. Mometason ist Kortison und macht als Nasenspray nicht abhängig. 
Langfristig ist die Desensibilisierung am besten.


----------



## sacklzement21 (28. April 2019)

Hallo, bei so starken Beschwerden ist eine Hyposensibilisierung - wie bereits von einigen Vorrednern erwähnt- zu empfehlen.
Hatte ich vor 28 Jahren und bin seitdem beschwerdefrei. Bis auf ein- , zweimal vor etlichen Jahren, als alle Baum und Gräserpollen gleichzeitig unterwegs waren...


----------



## 8demo (28. April 2019)

Ich habe auch sehr stark Heuschnupfen. Aber wenn nur ein Auge stark tränt könnte es auch ne Bindehautentzündung sein. Klar, wird irgendwann wieder besser, aber ich würde zum Augenarzt gehen.


----------



## Kor74 (28. April 2019)

8demo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch sehr stark Heuschnupfen. Aber wenn nur ein Auge stark tränt könnte es auch ne Bindehautentzündung sein. Klar, wird irgendwann wieder besser, aber ich würde zum Augenarzt gehen.


Hmm, an das habe ich gedacht das ich ne Entzündung habe. Weil es egal ist wo ich mich grad befinde. Mein linker Auge tränt ziemlich stark so das es meine Sehkraft stört. Wenn ich raus gehe Tränen beide Stark. War schon bei meinem Doc. Hat mir kortison Tropfen verschrieben der Vollprofi.. Was ich natürlich so was nicht benutzen werde.


----------



## --- (28. April 2019)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Das ist nichts anderes als Salzwasser, spülen einfach nur die Nase durch.


Logisch das Nasensprays gegen eine laufende, verotzte Nase helfen. Der Grund: ALLE Nasensprays trocknen die Nase bzw. Nasenschleimhaut aus. Das geht sogar soweit das die Schleimhaut dauerhaften Schaden nimmt. Außerdem setzt man damit einen natürlichen Abwehrmechanismus des Körpers außer Kraft wodurch man anfällig gegen Viren, Keime und Bakterien wird. Auf Dauer sind Nasensprays also ganz sicher keine Lösung.


----------



## Hippenspitze (28. April 2019)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Hat mir kortison Tropfen verschrieben der Vollprofi.. Was ich natürlich so was nicht benutzen werde.



Ja das is halt der Punkt wie ich vorher beschrieben habe. Bei akuten Schub hilft Kortison am Besten und ist in der Kurzfrist (insbesondere bei nicht oraler  Anwendung) nebenwirkungsfrei.
Bei Entzündungen sowieso erste Wahl. 
Diese Abneigung ein Teil der Bevölkerung gegen Kortison ist irrational. Ist ja auch ein körpereigenes Hormon was jeden Tag im Körper produziert wird


Aspirin, IBU und Paracetamol töten tausende Leute pro Jahr und sind frei verkäuflich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. April 2019)

Kor74 schrieb:


> War schon bei meinem Doc. Hat mir kortison Tropfen verschrieben der Vollprofi.. Was ich natürlich so was nicht benutzen werde.


Eine ausgezeichnete Wahl, dich mit deinem medizinischen Anliegen vertrauensvoll ans Online-Kollegium zu wenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (28. April 2019)

Meiner Oma wuchs bei längerer Anwendung von Kortison ein Bart


----------



## PamA2013 (28. April 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Meiner Oma wuchs bei längerer Anwendung von Kortison ein Bart


Sieht dein Vater so aus? 






Und bist du dir Sicher dass das mit dem Kortison zu tun hat?


----------



## Deleted 78298 (29. April 2019)

--- schrieb:


> Logisch das Nasensprays gegen eine laufende, verotzte Nase helfen. Der Grund: ALLE Nasensprays trocknen die Nase bzw. Nasenschleimhaut aus. Das geht sogar soweit das die Schleimhaut dauerhaften Schaden nimmt. Außerdem setzt man damit einen natürlichen Abwehrmechanismus des Körpers außer Kraft wodurch man anfällig gegen Viren, Keime und Bakterien wird. Auf Dauer sind Nasensprays also ganz sicher keine Lösung.



Das hilft gegen das Austrocknen.


----------



## hempblend (29. April 2019)

Falls es trotzdem eine Sonnenbrille mit gutem Windschutz sein soll. Ich fahre die hier und bin sehr happy damit ...

Tycane Pro Outdoor L


----------



## Cityracer (30. April 2019)

das Beste bei Allergien ist Allergenvermeidung.

an Medikamente gewöhnt sich der Körper, Desinsibilisierung funktioniert oft nicht, bei mehreren Allergien -was häufig vorkommt- fast nie. sagen die Ärzte nur meistens nicht.  

Ernährung spielt sehr wohl eine Rolle. allergische Reaktionen kommen durch vermehrte Histaminausschüttung (Histamin = Botenstoff der Mastzellen -> weiße Blutkörperchen). Nahrungsmittel mit viel Histamin und sog. Histaminliberatoren verstärken das. Sport sorgt auch für eine erhöhte Histaminausschüttung, deswegen sind Beschwerden danach meist umso stärker. möglicherweise können homoöpathische Mittel eine mindernde Wirkung bzgl. Histaminausschüttung haben (selbst aber noch nicht ausprobiert).  

so easy wie dieses Jahr war es, trotz starkem Pollenflug mit Trockenheit und viel Wind (eigentlich der GAU), bei mir gefühlt seit 15 Jahren nicht mehr. tgl. halbe Cetirizin für 3 Wochen, und gut war es. dafür auf paar lange Ausdauereinheiten draußen verzichtet.

Pollen fliegen u.U. viele 100 Km, meine Fahrten plane ich wenn, mit diesem Rechner:
http://silam.fmi.fi/pollen.html?parameter=birch&region=Europe&height=0

pollenstarke Tage meide ich dann einfach. das klappt recht gut.

was ich auch oft gemacht habe, in der Hauptbirkensaison mal paar Tage an die See (oder Berge). hilft, um den Körper mal zu beruhigen.


----------



## bobbycar (30. April 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ich empfehle Zuckerkügelchen


Oral oder rektal?


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. April 2019)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Oral oder rektal?


Über einen Umweg in den Mörser ab in die Nase


----------



## Deleted 78298 (30. April 2019)

Cetirizin nehme ich auch. Hilft auf jeden Fall. Vielleicht am Vorabend nehmen. Macht müde. Oder wie oben geschrieben, vielleicht mal eine halbe Tablette nehmen.


----------



## bobbycar (30. April 2019)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Über einen Umweg in den Mörser ab in die Nase


Der Experte sticht mal wieder heraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NunAuchDa (30. April 2019)

Bei Ceterizin und starker Müdigkeit mal den Hersteller wechseln. Da gibts deutliche Unterschiede auch was die Wirkung bzw. Nebenwirkung betrifft. 
Hyposensibilisierung würde ich grundsätzlich mal empfehlen und wenns ganz schlimm wird auch mal vom Arzt das Kortison als Depot spritzen lassen. Eine Spritze Kortison sollte normal ausreichen und die Wahrscheinlichkeit von Nebenwirkungen sind dabei eher gering. 

Honig vom Imker vor Ort soll auch helfen und wäre kostengünstig. 

Bei trockenen Augen empfehle ich hylo-commod. Nicht ganz billig aber 6 Monate haltbar nach dem öffnen.

Wenn nur ein Auge betroffen ist, dann könnte es auch eine Bindehautentzündung sein. Das sollte man dann vom Arzt abklären lassen.

Heuschnupfen sollte man generell nicht zu sehr auf die leichte Schulter nehmen da im Laufe der Jahre daraus schon einmal allergisches Asthma entstehen kann. Den Beiträgen nach scheinen hiervon leider welche betroffen zu sein.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere dann hatten wir hier Ende letzten Jahres schon mal einen ähnlichen Thread mit einigen Tips.

Gute Besserung


----------

